# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Проверьте свой  межсетевoй экран (firewall )сами

## drongo

* на пробиваемость извне :*
[hr]
Прислал Artym



> https://grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
> http://scan.sygate.com/
> http://tools-on.net/privacy.shtml?2


http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/d...d=ie&venid=sym
http://www.hackerwatch.org/probe/
http://www.dslreports.com/secureme_go
http://hackerwhacker.com:4000/startdemo.dyn 
http://www.pcflank.com/test.htm
проверка определённого порта на скорую руку (заменить цифру 0 на какую вам надо )


* на пробиваемость изнутри:*  [hr]
LeakTest
Tooleaky
FireHole
Yalta 
Outbound 
PCAudit
AWFT
Thermite
CopyCat 
MBtest 
WB 
PCAudit2 
Ghost
DNStester 
Surfer

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

http://www.auditmypc.com/

----------


## werewolf

> http://www.auditmypc.com/


Хм, иду по этой ссылке и у меня вылетает эксплорер. Сбой при обращение к кернел32.

----------


## kps

Программа LeakTest 1.2
Из описания:
[hr]
Простой способ проверки надежности работы firewall. Программа симулирует поведение троянского коня, пытающегося связаться с вашего компьютера с сервером разработчика программы. Для усложнения задачи переименуйте файл программы и запустите его под именем вашего ftp-клиента или другого приложения, которому разрешен доступ в Интернет. Согласно статистике, собранной автором, большинство известных программ-брандмауэров не справляются со своей задачей. 
[hr]
Оф. сайт: http://www.grc.com/lt/leaktest.htm
Скачать можно здесь.

----------


## egik

> [hr]
> Простой способ проверки надежности работы firewall. Программа симулирует поведение троянского коня, пытающегося связаться с вашего компьютера с сервером разработчика программы. Для усложнения задачи переименуйте файл программы и запустите его под именем вашего ftp-клиента или другого приложения, которому разрешен доступ в Интернет. Согласно статистике, собранной автором, большинство известных программ-брандмауэров не справляются со своей задачей. 
> [hr]


так он отлько через 80 порт рвется и все и тебе предлагают создать правило, если блокируешь, то все ок, если разрешаешь, то дырка!   :Smiley:

----------


## skap

http://probe.hackerwatch.org/probe/
http://scan.sygatetech.com/probe.html

----------

